# Cover you A with Construction standards



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

I have been really slow in updating the Blog. Mostly because I have been too busy...Something, something, work/life balance... Please give feedback on the latest article!

http://constructioncareerpodcast.com/wp/2017/03/01/construction-standards-contract-c-y/


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

*Question*

Hoping to start a discussion, I am interested to know the interest in the community for this type of info. I try to Blog about things that I have learned working for a bigger company that would have been useful when I was painting for myself. 

Having owned my own Painting Company, It's a whole new world when you get into large commercial jobs. I am lucky to have some great mentors, who have been around all facets of the industry. Hopefully people find this stuff useful. 

Granted, I'm going to blog about what I know. Having moved my way from a small startup to a Large Commercial contractor, I'm interested to know where others are at the moment, and where they are hoping to get to.


----------

